# Make any window into an "overlay"



## megpoid0 (May 21, 2020)

megpoid0 submitted a new resource:

Make any window into an "overlay" - Using AutoHotkey



> With this Autohotkey script, any window can be made click-through, stay-on-top and semi-transparent (transparency level can be changed or set to fully opaque); the default hotkey to toggle transparent/regular state is Win+W.
> Please note that it still won't allow you to draw things on top of exclusive fullscreen applications, they need to be windowed or borderless. OBS' display capture will see the "overlays", window capture and game capture won't.
> 
> How it looks: (opened a Firefox window with...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## CholoBoi (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi bro, mind if you can teach us how to do this? Coz as for me, I'm confused once I opened the software :(


----------



## megpoid0 (Sep 5, 2020)

CholoBoi said:


> Hi bro, mind if you can teach us how to do this? Coz as for me, I'm confused once I opened the software :(


Switch to any window and hit Win+W, it should toggle immediately. Note that on Windows 10, non-elevated applications are not allowed to affect elevated applications, so try it on non-elevated applications first, or run the executable with elevated privileges.


----------

